# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Help - Injured terrib

## clownonfire

Hi all,

I am quite shaken right now. One of my terribs escaped somehow, I do not know how. I never had a frog escape before. 

The terrib was caught by a cat, and mistreated. It's missing a foot. It is still alive, and I have put him in a different tank. But I do not know what to do. I know the purist out there will suggest that I kill it. I don't know if I have that in me. 

I will try and see if I can find a vet around here. Is there anything else I can do until then?

Thank you. I am shattered.

Eric

----------


## Tony

The major issue with an injury like this is that the wound site is wide open to infection. In all honesty I would put it down if it was my frog, but if you want to try to save it you need to get it into a very clean environment. I would use a sterilite tub, paper towel for substrate and plastic hides for ease of cleaning and disinfection. You should also get it started on antibiotics as soon as possible, my preference is Baytril but you may have to go with another depending on what is available in Canada.

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you Tony. I know you and Michael are trying to find the easiest way of doing it and I appreciate, I will put it down today. I am just so fuc**ing upset and sad.

----------


## Tony

> Thank you Tony. I know you and Michael are trying to find the easiest way of doing it and I appreciate, I will put it down today. I am just so fuc**ing upset and sad.


I know the feeling, I hate losing a frog. **** luck hits us all, try not to get too discouraged.

----------


## clownonfire

> I know the feeling, I hate losing a frog. **** luck hits us all, try not to get too discouraged.


Tony, can you let me know what to do? Mike suggested Orajel, but I was tearing up too much couldn't follow the thread.

----------


## Tony

Applying Orajel to the underside of the frog (belly and the "drinking patch" toward the rear) should bring a quick and painless end.

----------


## Michael

Eric,

Man I am so sorry to hear about this.  I too fear the little escape artists we keep and our family cat that loves to go into the frog room when she can.  Right now she attacks the aquarium fish and I'm afraid of her actually pulling the tank over.  Crazy thing.

I'm not sure from who I heard this from but a escaped frog will eventually happen to all of us.

----------


## bshmerlie

Eric I'm so sorry for your loss. Please try not to beat yourself up too much on this. Sometimes things happen.  We all try our best to prevent these things, but frogs can be very fast sometimes. We all underestimate just how quick they are at times.  I agree with Tony the way you described him it would be best to put him down. Besides cats have a lot of bacteria in their mouthes and punture wounds or open wounds would surely get infected. You are in my prayers.

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you everyone. I'm an extremely sensitive and emotional being. I love my frogs, and I know for some this might sound absurd. They are not just little captive beings that I want to breed. They are my morning routine, and night one too. I had been counting obsessively the terribs since I got them.... I just don't know how it escaped. 

I bought some Orajel and will take care of this once I get home. i am so so saddened by this. I can't believe this happened.

----------


## bshmerlie

I agree with Mike. The more frogs we keep the more likelyhood that this will eventually happen to us all at some point.

----------


## clownonfire

I have also contacted Understory Enterprises to see how much it would be to get a new one. We don't have so much loose money right now with the wedding ahead. So hopefully the news will be good on that one.

----------


## Brit

Eric I am so sorry this has happened to you...but I believe you're doing the right thing. The little guy must be in pain and so frightened...

I'm tearing up just reading this. I have no idea what I would do in your situation, I would have to have someone else put the frog down I know I wouldn't be able to do it...I'm so sorry again for your loss. We all love our frogs (I hope) and understand your pain, even if we haven't gone through it ourselves before.

I commend you for your strength, please don't blame yourself, this is no one's fault. You're in my thoughts. <33333

----------


## clownonfire

> Eric I am so sorry this has happened to you...but I believe you're doing the right thing. The little guy must be in pain and so frightened...
> 
> I'm tearing up just reading this. I have no idea what I would do in your situation, I would have to have someone else put the frog down I know I wouldn't be able to do it...I'm so sorry again for your loss. We all love our frogs (I hope) and understand your pain, even if we haven't gone through it ourselves before.
> 
> I commend you for your strength, please don't blame yourself, this is no one's fault. You're in my thoughts. <33333


Oh Brit. Thank you. And thank you for taking the time to write a few words. I had a major breakdown at work during lunch time. I know, I am super sensitive, but it is me. I am not looking forward to going home and putting down the frog, but it's the right thing to do.

Thank you all, very honestly. And I also received very sincere warm thoughts on Facebook from Lor, Lesley, my friend Michael Lawrence - dude, you're a class act, and my friend Cheri, who has gone above and beyond today in this matter. 

We take good care of one another.

And a special thank you to Tony. Thank you for your words today. Can't wait to work more with you. 

I'll be back tonight. I feel i will be a mess later on....

----------


## lnaminneci

Oh no Eric!!!! Soooo sorry! I know you are doing everything you can, frogs are just stealthy escape artists and will get out if they are determined.....so sorrry. 

I saw your post on facebook and now saw this thread here.  :Frown: 

Again Eric I am soo, soo sorry. We get attached to these little guys and they become a part of the family. It is very hard to lose any sort of pet. Don't blame yourself. It is not your fault.

Have yourself a nice stiff drink later tonight! Take care. We are all thinking about you.

~Lesley

----------


## Brian

> I love my frogs, and I know for some this might sound absurd.


Not absurd at all, I'm totally with you on this.

I'm so sorry to hear about your little frog :Frown: . I hate seeing anything suffer. It will be hard but putting it down sounds like it's for the best, so keep strong and don't beat yourself up about it.

----------


## Brit

I think it's better that you're sensitive Eric. How cruel for someone to be able to do this to their pet without feeling...I know it may be different for some breeders who have hundreds of frogs, but for the collector/hobbyist it is heart breaking...

Don't thank me I couldn't live with myself if I didn't say something, I feel so terrible for you. Stay strong. <3  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

Keep it clean and treat the wounds with Neosporin to prevent infection. So sorry. Good luck, frogs have come back from worse.

----------


## clownonfire

Update

We have secluded the terrib immediately after the incident. After talking with Cheri on the phone, we moved the frog to a 10 gallon. We have applied Polysporin Triple Antibiotics (without pain reliever) twice a day since then. 

She (no clue what sex she is, but it's like that) is active. She hides of course, but will eat. She is pretty beat up, too. And even though we didn't want to name our terribs, she is now Ripley (based on the Alien character).

Here are a few pics. Yes, my thumb looks dirty, but that is after washing them and adding plants in her temporary tank.

Eric

----------


## lnaminneci

Awwww....I have alot of hope for Ripley! 
She looks strong and will hopefully live up to her name!  :Frog Smile: 

I will be thinking of her and praying for a full recovery!  The missing foot will give her character.  :Big Grin:   It's amazing how frogs can adapt!

~Lesley

----------


## Brit

Oh poor Ripley...she's in good hands Eric, I've got my fingers crossed for her.

----------


## clownonfire

Here's an update. She seems to be healing. The lacerations on her body doesn't seem so raw. She is also quite feisty one, always difficult to catch for her Polysporin.

And I had a question on that one. I have been applying it twice a day, and I am wondering if I should stop now. It seems the stress will slow down her healing process.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Tony

I would continue to apply it. In most animals a wound will scab over and topical treatments can be stopped when that happens, but the moist environment needed for a dart frog will keep that scab from forming, and also provide a more suitable habitat for bacteria. You would probably be fine with applying it once daily, but I wouldn't stop completely until the skin has regrown to cover the wound.

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you, Tony. I'll continue to apply it at least once a day. Clearly at this point, there's no infection. She is energetic, and is eating. But she is hiding a great deal. I am gathering it's because of a mix of injury, being ostracized from her group and lack of plants.

----------


## Leefrogs

Its been a week or so. And now that it's not so stressfull, do you mind if I asked what foot?  I'm curious, and sorry if it's upsetting.

----------


## clownonfire

> Its been a week or so. And now that it's not so stressfull, do you mind if I asked what foot?  I'm curious, and sorry if it's upsetting.


It's the right foot. You can see it on this picture: http://www.frogforum.net/attachments...ib-ripley2.jpg

Thanks Ginger for your thoughtful way of asking.

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

For those who are following this thread, Ripley is recovering well. Or so it seems. It's almost been a bit more than a week and a half. She is still quarantined, and her missing foot wound still a bit opened. Following Tony's advice, I am now only applying Polysporin once a day.

She is also eating. She passes most of her time under a tree bark.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Sounds promising Eric.  How are the front feet doing?

----------


## clownonfire

> Sounds promising Eric.  How are the front feet doing?


Thanks Don. The front feet don't look as bad. I mean, she is not moving a great deal, so it's hard to say. But they don't look as they are bending the other way.

I will first wait for the new terrib to be introduced with the others, which I think is this week of the next one, and if Ripley does well, she should join the others again in 2 weeks...

----------


## blaze

Awwe im really sorry to hear about this.. Hope she is doing better keep us updated =)

----------


## Don

Hopefully she does well once reintroduced.
   I'm sure it will take some time once back with the others to get comfortable a find her place in the viv.

----------


## Brit

Glad to hear she is doing well Eric, keep up the good fight! ><

----------


## clownonfire

I think this will be the last post of this thread. It's been close to two weeks now since Ripley has been reintroduced with the other terribs. No sign of infection, and her skin is healing beautifully. All lesions are almost all disappeared. Whenever I add fruit flies, she's one of the first to be out. This morning, she had a good 12 to her own. And she is gaining back weight.

Before:



Now:



Eric

----------


## Don

Thats awesome Eric.
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Leefrogs

Ooohhh, she looks so good Eric!!

----------


## clownonfire

> Ooohhh, she looks so good Eric!!


Right??!! I am so very happy she made it, Ginger. Thank you for your support in all of this.

Eric

----------


## frugs

I have to say that the best ending to a scary thread I have seen in a long time. Wish you well.

----------

